# Marlin Super Goose 10 Gauge



## WestTxBwHuntr (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Just acquired one of these bad boys and let me tell you, it is one impressive looking piece.

Can anyone with experience with this gun recommend shells for this sucker. I had read that shooting steel through this thing might be a "no-no". 

Any advise is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

If it is a full choke , and most likely is........nothing larger than BB's

would seriously look at having it bored to a Mod. and poss. barrel cut to 28"

see what the folks at Briley say.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I owned two and shot steel through both of them. If not steel safe, you're pretty limited. If you can find 10 ga. Bismuth or Hevishot Classic Doubles (NOT regular hevishot) those will work as will lead. 

That barrel is so thick (wall thickness) I can't imagine it having a big problem with steel. You might, on the other hand, shoot the choke out of it, I suppose. 

the 36" barrel is a large part of the appeal of the gun, to me. They were the best long range pass shooting guns I ever owned. VERY smooth swing, due to the barrel weight, and the long sighting radius. 

My guns both did fine with steel but I certainly wouldn't recommend anyone else shooting it if the gun's not rated for it. I'd be more concerned about breech pressures than barrel issues. Pressures are higher with steel. 

I expect you will find, as I did, that you do not have a 3 shot repeater. The 2 shot clip doesn't work well with 2 shells in it. It does however work fine with 1 in the chamber and one in the clip. I have knocked two geese out of a flock on several occassions with mine. 

Good luck with your cool old gun.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

If it's the early model bolt action, it may only cycle 3" shells from the magazine. Later models accept 3 1/2". I have one in 12ga I like to show up with on a guided hunt just to see the look on the guides face.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

#4 lead buckshot........ 54 pellets per shell

knocks'em out @ 125 yards :wink:


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*marlin goose gun*

I shot one of these beast about 25 years ago. Being a lefty, I could shoot and grab the bolt & refire usually getting three shots off if needed. My main problem was the firing pin, I had mine rebuilt 2 or 3 times. It only shot three inch shell but i did shoot stell shot with no problem. I even shot F shot in the day for pass shooting. Hope you have fun with.
Grand Poobah


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

It will eventually "donut" at the end of the barrel with steel. Have a choke system put in and get a long range waterfowl choke. that would be fun to see how that thing shot. Only issue there is most people have no idea how to shoot past 40yds, let alone pass shooting at 60.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a heck of shooting iron! Good luck.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My dad has that same gun and has been shooting it for at least 25 years. Steel shot is not a problem and it has killed many geese. That thing is a cannon! Most of the time he shoots BBB or T with it. Enjoy it!


----------

